# Fall Kidding 2022



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Looks like we will have 8 does due between September 28th and November 8th. Most of the does ultrasounded with 2-3. 

First up is Heaven who is bred to Justice. She is about 30 days out today. Due September 28th. Hoping for some black out of this cross! She looked to have 3. 









Hanna, Surfer Girl, and Evie are due on October 2nd. Hanna and Surfer Girl are bred to an outside buck, Sertoli. Evie is also bred to an outside buck, Broker. Surfer Girl ultrasounded with 3-4. Hanna looked to have 2-3. Evie looked to have 2. 

























Coyote, Clover, and Storm are all due on October 16th. They are all 3 bred to Broker. All look to have at least 2 on ultrasound. 

























Angel is due November 8th and also bred to Broker. She ultrasounded with 3-4. She had quads last year as a first timer.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

What pretty goats! That one doe (Hanna?) is definitely carrying a wide load! I look forward to seeing some cute, chunky little Boer babies.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good looking herd! Good luck!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Gorgeous girls!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Cedarwinds Farm said:


> What pretty goats! That one doe (Hanna?) is definitely carrying a wide load! I look forward to seeing some cute, chunky little Boer babies.


That is actually Surfer Girl. I accidentally swapped her and Hanna's pictures. She is absolutely huge. And that was a couple weeks ago too.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Pretty girls. Hopeing for healthy.kids for you this year!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

They are so gorgeous! I’m slightly jealous 😂😬😍


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Pretty does! Can’t wait to see babies!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Absolutely beautiful! Can’t wait to see the kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They look great, happy kidding. 😁


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Hoping all goes well this time around🤞

Here's an updated picture of Surfer Girl. Poor thing is absolutely huge.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

ALBoerGoats said:


> Thanks everyone! Hoping all goes well this time around
> 
> Here's an updated picture of Surfer Girl. Poor thing is absolutely huge.
> View attachment 236982


Wow absolutely huge!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Hope you have a smooth and happy kidding season!
Has surfer girl ever had trouble with keytosis?
Just wondering… I have one that was very wide like that this spring! I never did check her keytone levels but was beginning to think I should. 🤔


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Boer Mama said:


> Hope you have a smooth and happy kidding season!
> Has surfer girl ever had trouble with keytosis?
> Just wondering… I have one that was very wide like that this spring! I never did check her keytone levels but was beginning to think I should. 🤔


She hasn't had an issue before, thankfully. She had a single doeling her first kidding and triplets her last one. She did great and didn't have any toxemia issues. Her daughter from her first kidding actually kidded with quads as a first timer back in February. Here is her daughter, Cookie the night before she kidded with the quads.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Poor girls 😅
I’ve had FF with triplets but never quads! My 2F had quads tho. She raised them all her self too… 2x2 teat structures aren’t always bad 😉


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

😮 Wow, so big.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Here's Clover. 1 of only 2 first timers we have this year. She looks huge. She also has the biggest udder out of everyone so far. I'm thinking she may have 3 in there... she has 45 days left.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is HUGE! Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Heaven is due in 16 days. Can't wait to see what she has! Doesn't look all that big but she's super long so hides it well.








And then there's poor Surfer Girl and Coyote. Surfer Girl has 20 days left and Coyote has 34 left.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Man, those poor girls look miserable. Can you imagine?😯 They look healthy. I do hope they have an easy kidding with healthy.kidds! Good luck!💕


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m still amazed at how wide those last 2 are 😅
Also hope for healthy kids and smooth deliveries! What a load off when they get done!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

The first 4 girls will be getting induced tonight so that they hopefully kid on Thursday. I start my new job on Monday so want all the kids on the ground before then! I'll post pictures once babies start arriving. Hoping for strong, healthy kids.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck! I hope they all kid with no issues.


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Apparently Hanna was already in labor when I induced them. Looks like she'll go soon!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Come on Hanna, happy kidding girl.


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Any news? Hope all is going well!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I know- we’re all waiting to see how many babies show up 😅
And, of course, to get a little dose of cuteness!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Twin doelings for Hanna. One was stuck head backh and had to be pulled. She is looking a bit rough but will hopefully be ok. It feels like she might have a torn uterus but I'm praying she doesn't 😔


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Yay babies! Congrats on the kids! 😍😍😍


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Congrats on the twins!💕


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Congrats on the twin doelings! Hope mama heals up and recoups well for you! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Congrats on the babies!


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Amazing ! Contrast!


----------



## Ok deer (7 mo ago)

Congrats!🫠


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! Prayers for health for mama and babies


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

How momma doing? Those kids are adorable!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Prayers for Hannah, I hope she didn’t tear. Twin doelings ….what a way to start your kidding season! Congratulations 🐐🐐😁🥰


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Hanna is doing much better today. Her one baby is improving after a shot of dex. 

Evie just popped out twins. Buckling and a doeling. She needed a little help with the Buckling just because he is big. Thought she was done after him but then she popped the doeling out when I ran in the house. 

Heaven is in labor in the pen behind them.


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Glad Hanna is doing good. Congratulations on the new babies! Praying Heaven has an easy delivery


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats on the cute babies.

Sorry Hanna may be hurt, prayers for her hope she is ok. 🤗 

Hope all goes well.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow, you a busy goat Mama! Way to go ladies …keep them coming textbook easy!🥰😁🤗


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh I can’t wait to see how many Heaven has! And Surfer Girl too! Is she one of the ones you induced?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Heaven had twin boys. A red paint and a black paint. The bigger boy had his head back of course so was a little tough to reposition but they are all doing fine. Surfer Girl did get induced but has not gotten down to business yet. It's only been 34 hrs since the shots so I'll give her another couple hrs.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Woohoo so awesome! They are gorgeous babies and mommas glad they are doing good!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

That’s awesome! Beautiful babies and good job mama! I can’t wait to see how many Surfer Girl has! Poor thing is huge.


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations! You've got babies left and right!


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Ok Surfer Girl…babies tied 3 doelings to 3 bucklings ….you’re todays tie breaker…bring it on!😉


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I also can’t wait to see what surfer girls got in there… and I’m sure she’ll be relieved when they are all out!
I’m gonna say 2 boys/2 girls for quads lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Well, the beached whale only had two doelings but they were huge. Biggest babies of the season so far. I do not like big babies AT ALL. Tough delivery but they are all doing ok.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Way to go Surfer Girl…welcome to the world little ladies …they’re beautiful!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She brought your doelings to the lead 😊
I shouldn’t have said anything about what she had- but she was so big! 😂
My big girl, who I thought was gonna have quads this year after triplets last year, also only had 2 big twins 😅


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Boer Mama said:


> She brought your doelings to the lead 😊
> I shouldn’t have said anything about what she had- but she was so big! 😂
> My big girl, who I thought was gonna have quads this year after triplets last year, also only had 2 big twins 😅


She still looks round lol but I double checked and no more babies in there. Though, she does have a big rumen even when she's not prego so that is definitely a big part of her roundness lol. She had at least triplets on ultrasound at 30 days but this huge baby probably ate one🤣


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

ALBoerGoats said:


> She still looks round lol but I double checked and no more babies in there. Though, she does have a big rumen even when she's not prego so that is definitely a big part of her roundness lol. She had at least triplets on ultrasound at 30 days but this huge baby probably ate one🤣


My big girl has a huge rumen too… so when prego she looked like she was gonna pop. Lol
This was taken this spring when she was my last one to go. I don’t think she was as big as your 2 girls tho!


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

I can’t believe she only had twins!!!  Poor mama!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Well congrats on all the twins! So glad they are all here safe & healthy. I hope all the Moms heal up and do well!💕


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the kids!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Oh my goodness poor mama 😂 they are huge! Congrats on the half grown kids!


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Wow those are biggins! Glad they are okay.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A big congrats.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! The new kids are adorable!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

The next girls are due this Sunday. I am inducing them on Friday night so that they kid Sunday morning. Storm, Clover, and Coyote.


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Can’t wait to see the kids! Man Coyote is gigantic! Do you induce all your does?


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Oh my soul  Coyote is huge!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> Can’t wait to see the kids! Man Coyote is gigantic! Do you induce all your does?


This year I am because of my new work schedule. I'd rather be safe than sorry and be present when they kid in case of issues.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Coyotes legs just couldn’t handle her anymore 🤣
That pic is great 😂
Good luck with everyone kidding 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

ALBoerGoats said:


> This year I am because of my new work schedule. I'd rather be safe than sorry and be present when they kid in case of issues.


I’m considering doing it my next kidding season due to my newish job. Idk yet lol


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Doe C Doe boers! said:


> I’m considering doing it my next kidding season due to my newish job. Idk yet lol


If you do, you definitely want to be 100% of breeding dates🙂


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

ALBoerGoats said:


> If you do, you definitely want to be 100% of breeding dates🙂


Yup I would know for sure. Do you use CIDRs?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding. 😊

Wow, coyote she is huge. 😱


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

The girls got induced early this morning and should kid tomorrow afternoon!


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Your goats are absolutely gorgeous 😍. I can’t wait for kids tomorrow! Do you induce all your does?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Can’t wait to see those cute babies.

How is Hanna doing?


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Any kids yet?!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh my goodness!  Those are some big bellies! Excited to see the kids from those beautiful girls!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

We had quite the eventful afternoon. All 3 were in labor at once. Storm kidded big twin bucklings on her own first.









Coyote had a tough delivery with big triplet doelings. All three were trying to come out at once of course. So had to reposition them. But they are doing good. 









And then Clover had to have an emergency c-section due to a HUGE baby stuck. He was coming out correct but was way to big. 10+ lbs. I thought for sure that he'd be dead by the time the vet got here because his face and tongue were so swollen. But both he and his twin brother made it. Clover is up and eating now.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow you’ve been beyond busy. Congratulations they’re adorable. I hope Clover continues to do well after her traumatic birth. That must have been nerve racking…


----------



## Rancho Draco (Sep 29, 2021)

Congratulations on the babies! I hope everyone recovers well from the C-section.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

Wow!! Go Coyote! No wonder she was so huge. Congrats, they are beautiful! And prayers for Clovers healing!


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

Congratulations on all the new babies! 
glad everyone’s ok and hope Clover heals up quickly


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

Congrats on all the kids! Wow I guessed right on Coyote 😂. I hope clover and her kids heal up fast!!!


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Wow- good job coyote! And Storm too 😉 
And Clovers trauma is exactly why you induced them to kid when you would be able to be there! So glad you were able to get the vet and everything worked out. I hope she’s feeling well this morning and able to feed those big boys of hers! 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

You lucky to have a vet help you with your kiddings. I dont have one that close. Glad all the kids are here, hope they are up and going soon.


----------



## KY Goat Girl (12 mo ago)

Beautiful babies! Way to go Storm and Coyote! I’m glad Clover and the babies made it through the C-section! Praying she continues to recover!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow just wow, so busy and blessed with beautiful kids. A big congrats and prayers for Clover. 🙏


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my goodness, this is a year of big babies for you. It’s a good thing you induced. I’m glad the c section went well and everyone made it through. Congratulations on all those beautiful babies!


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Congratulations! Glad everyone is doing ok! They’re all adorable!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! So happy everyone was ok. I have had 1 doe need a c section many years ago and that was nerve wracking enough, I couldn’t imagine having to do that every year. I think I would have been grey after year 2 lol 
But a huge congrats on all the cute babies!!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Jessica84 said:


> Wow! So happy everyone was ok. I have had 1 doe need a c section many years ago and that was nerve wracking enough, I couldn’t imagine having to do that every year. I think I would have been grey after year 2 lol
> But a huge congrats on all the cute babies!!!


Definitely stressful. It's been a few years since our last c-section. But apparently Clover thought that was too long🤦‍♀️
This one was especially frustrating because the baby was right there coming out in the right position but wouldn't budge. I guess we just have crappy luck this year.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

She still doing today? 😊
I think it sounds like you had a good ending to your kidding season. Stressful, but successful. 🍀🍀🍀


----------



## Boadicea (9 mo ago)

Glad everything went as well as it could. In Clover’s case, do people do episiotomies on goats?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Everyone is doing ok. Clover is pretty good. Still on pain meds and antibiotics. Her babies are great. The stuck boy has a messed up shoulder but it will heal. 

But now I have 3 sick kids, one being one of storms boys. All sick with a respiratory bug. Started them on antibiotics yesterday. Hoping it clears up soon. We are having some great pneumonia weather at the moment unfortunately.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

I’m glad you are aware and on top of the issue- good luck! 🍀


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Babies are starting to feel better, thankfully. Here's some pictures of babies.


----------



## Boer Mama (10 mo ago)

Adorable! That 3rd pic down must be the big baby? Chunky! 😍


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Boer Mama said:


> Adorable! That 3rd pic down must be the big baby? Chunky! 😍


That's actually Hanna's baby who is 2 weeks old now


----------



## Yuki (Jan 7, 2022)

They are so cute!!!😍


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww, all kids, even human are so adorable. Glad the babies are feeling better. 
Good work. 😁😊🤗


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awww they are all Adorable💕


----------



## Doe C Doe boers! (6 mo ago)

😆😆😆😆 omg they are adorable! Glad they are doing better!


----------

